# Parenthesis Fuzz



## chongmagic (Oct 28, 2019)

Lots of doom!









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey cool!  Someone built a Parenthesis that works!  Nice, clean layout.  Except for that stompswitch on the right, better straighten it.  Very professional looking front panel.  I like the shiny knobs.


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 29, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Hey cool!  Someone built a Parenthesis that works!  Nice, clean layout.  Except for that stompswitch on the right, better straighten it.  Very professional looking front panel.  I like the shiny knobs.



I got those from BLMS a while back, they have some great knob assortments. That doesn't sound right does it?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

Huh huh huh huh huh, you said "knob."


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 29, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Huh huh huh huh huh, you said "knob."
> View attachment 2066


Teepee for my bunghole


----------



## Barry (Oct 30, 2019)

Another great looking build!


----------

